# PSA - New Thermapen Mk4 20% off sale (for the grillers among us)



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2016)

I cannot tell you the last time I cooked strictly by time, everything I do now is by temperature.  While these are great for getting an instant read on a thick steak, I find them most beneficial when I am cooking chicken or burgers. Instant read on where you are for internal temp - at this price I'll pick up one more.

These are great tools because the time to display temp is less than a second -

Thermapen® Mk4 Thermometer from ThermoWorks


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been looking for one and a new infrared surface thermometer.


----------

